# Neue SSD - Samsung 860 EVO - wird nicht erkannt, bitte um Hilfe



## Nightbreeze (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Ich versuche jetzt seit Stunden, meine neue Samsung 860 EVO SSD zu nutzen, allerdings wird sie einfach nicht erkannt, und so langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende Die SSD habe ich vor 2 Tagen bei Amazon bestellt.

Im Bios und im Gerätemanager wird sie angezeigt (bei Ereignissen steht "Gerät nicht  migriert" /"Gerät konfiguriert", "Gerät gestartet"), das Samsung Magician Tool sagt jedoch "nicht original" bzw. "nicht unterstützt", und sie ist nicht unter Laufwerken zu sehen. Auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung wird sie nicht angezeigt. Als ich vorhin das erste mal die Datenträgerverwaltung gestartet habe, kam die (scheinbar übliche) Meldung, wo ich die Auswahl hatte, MBR oder etwas anderes anzuwählen - seid mir nicht böse, bin nicht so in der Materie. Das hab ich getan, allerdings immernoch nix. 

Die Einstellung im Bios ist korrekt (ahci) und ich habe vorhin mal testweise meine HDD-Festplatte (habe ansonsten noch eine andere SSD von Samsung, wo WIndows drauf ist, diese läuft einwandfrei) an die Kabel der neuen SSD angeschlossen - die HDD läuft und wird weiterhin erkannt, aber die neue SSD auch mit den Kabeln der HDD nicht.

Speicherplätze (System storage, was auch immer das ist) scheinen auch nicht ausgewiesen zu sein, denn wenn ich darauf gehe, kann ich auf der neuen SSD besagten Speicherplatz einrichten - was ja nicht der Fall wäre, wenn es schon so wäre, oder?

Sorry für das Wirr-warr, ich habe einfach alle Sachen versucht wiederzugeben, die ich (anhand von Google-Ergebnissen) bisher so getestet habe. 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Juli 2019)

Zumindest in der Datenträgerverwaltung sollte ein Laufwerk stehen mit einem nicht zugeortneten Bereich,also unformatiert und ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben.
Dann würde ich diese Tipps hier mal abarbeiten
Festplatte nicht migriert: Ursachen und Loesungswege | TippCenter
oder hier
Windows 10-Fehler ‘Geraet nicht migriert’ | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
In der Regel ist aber die Datenträgerverwaltung die erste Anlaufstation um eine Festplatte einzurichten bzw. zu initilisieren


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2019)

Nightbreeze schrieb:


> das Samsung Magician Tool sagt jedoch "nicht original" bzw. "nicht unterstützt", und sie ist nicht unter Laufwerken zu sehen.


Über Amazon sind schon oft Fake's verkauft worden, möglich das du solch ein Produkt bekommen hast. Zumindest müsste normalerweise Samsung Magician die SSD erkennen und bei dem was es dir ausgibt scheint was mit der SSD nicht zu stimmen.

Hierzu habe ich folgendes gefunden: 
Vorsicht Gefaelschte SSD bei Amazon | ComputerBase Forum
Vorsicht vor ueblen Plagiaten bei Amazon! | TECHBOOK

Was sagt CrystalDiskInfo zur SSD? Und wie sieht die SSD aus und war die Verpackung versiegelt?

Es gab auch schon Prozessoren die dort gefälscht verkauft wurden.


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. 

@SchwarzseherTreiberupdate fürs Mainboard habe ich mal durchgeführt, keine Änderung bisher. Bios-Update bzw -Reset traue ich mich nicht so wirklich..

@IICARUS Also die SSD sieht auf jeden Fall original aus.  Verpackung war zu, die SSD sieht quasi genauso aus wie die 850 Evo, die ich schon im Rechner verbaut habe. Also rein optisch auf jeden Fall mit ziemlicher Sicherheit original. Ich habe sie über Amazon gekauft, Versand durch Amazon, Verkauf durch Novations HD, über 2000 Bewertungen, 99% gut. Also rein äußerlich kann ich nichts negatives erkennen, und im BIOS wird die SSD ja auch als 860 evo mit 500gb angezeigt.
Achja, was genau soll denn bei CrystalDIskInfo rauskommen bzw da stehen? Das Programm erkennt sie als 860 Evo von Samsung, zeigt mir die Seriennummer und Betriebszeit (jetzt 5 Std), Einschaltvorgänge (3)  etc.  Muss ich nach was bestimmtem suchen? ​


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Juli 2019)

Mach dochmal ein Bild von der Datenträgerverwaltung.
Wenn sie im Gerätemanager und in Crystaldisk info angezeigt wird sollte sie ja auch laufen.
Wenn alles nix bringt mal Windows neu installieren


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Juli 2019)

Mach dochmal ein Bild von der Datenträgerverwaltung.
Wenn sie im Gerätemanager und in Crystaldisk info angezeigt wird sollte sie ja auch laufen.
Wenn alles nix bringt mal Windows neu installieren
Hast du die Möglichkeit die SSD woanders mal zu partitionieren?
Oh Doppeltpost Sry


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2019)

Nightbreeze schrieb:


> Also die SSD sieht auf jeden Fall original aus.  Verpackung war zu, die SSD sieht quasi genauso aus wie die 850 Evo, die ich schon im Rechner verbaut habe. Also rein optisch auf jeden Fall mit ziemlicher Sicherheit original. Ich habe sie über Amazon gekauft, Versand durch Amazon, Verkauf durch Novations HD, über 2000 Bewertungen, 99% gut. Also rein äußerlich kann ich nichts negatives erkennen, und im BIOS wird die SSD ja auch als 860 evo mit 500gb angezeigt.
> Achja, was genau soll denn bei CrystalDIskInfo rauskommen bzw da stehen? Das Programm erkennt sie als 860 Evo von Samsung, zeigt mir die Seriennummer und Betriebszeit (jetzt 5 Std), Einschaltvorgänge (3)  etc.  Muss ich nach was bestimmtem suchen? ​


Ist ja auch nicht gesagt, war nur so ein Gedanke da die Samsung Software sie nicht richtig erkennt was schon etwas komisch ist. Habe bei mir 4 Samsung SSDs verbaut und alle werden richtig mit der Software erkannt.


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

@SchwarzseherBild kommt sofort, editiere ich dann hier rein.

@IICARUSJa, einen Versuch war es auf jeden Fall wert, nochmal zu schauen ​


Edit: Hier ein Screenshot, zusammengefügt mit verschiedenen Informationen. Gerätemanager, Datenträgerverwaltung, Crystaldiskinfo etc. Danke für euren Einsatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit 2: Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Als ich die SSD das erste mal angeschlossen habe, und dann in die Datenträgerverwaltung ging, wurde ich gefragt, ob und wie ich sie (ohne dass die SSD da explizit genannt wurde, es stand nur eine Meldung da) initiieren möchte, mit der Auswahl MBR oder PBT. Dort habe ich MBR ausgewählt, allerdings passierte anschließend nichts. Hätte ich womöglich doch PBT auswählen sollen? Und im Internet (z.B. hier: Loesung: SSD wird nicht erkannt ) steht ja in der Anleitung, man anschließend dann gefragt wird, in welchem Format man sie formatieren soll. War bei mir aber nicht der Fall, nachdem ich auf MBR geclickt habe, passierte einfach nichts. Keine Ahnung ob das wichtig ist.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2019)

Normalerweise muss nur ein Buchstabe mittels Datenträgerverwaltung vergeben werden und dann müsste das Laufwerk auch schon mit dabei sein. Denn ohne Buchstabe wird das Laufwerk nicht mit in den Explorer angezeigt. Ansonsten könnte die SSDs auch defekt sein und da du ein Widerrufsrecht hast könntest du sie auch zurück gehen lassen und wo anders kaufen, bzw. austauschen lassen.

Aber vielleicht sieht man auf deinen Bilder mehr.

EDIT: In der Datenträgerverwaltung ist sie bei dir gar nicht mit dabei und unter Gerätemanager wird sie nicht mit eingebunden.

Schau dir mal die nächstfolgende Bilder an und vergleiche sie mal mit deiner.
Was mir auf deinem Bild auffällt ist das die Bezeichnung der SSD bei dir fehlt, da wird nur Samsung SSD ohne die Modellbezeichnung gelistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst ja mal im Gerätemanager deinstallieren und dann dein Rechner neustarten, dann müsste sie erneut erkannt und installiert werden.


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich im Gerätemanager auf deinstallieren clicke, erscheint sie zunächst nicht mehr in der Liste. Also ich clicke auf deinstallieren, und sie ist weg, mehr passiert da nicht. Nach dem Neustart wird sie aber wieder im Gerätemanager angezeigt. Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich aktualisiere (also auf "nach geänderter Hardware suchen" clicke), auch dann steht sie wieder in der Liste, und scheint installiert zu sein - ich kann auf deinstallieren clicken, und auch da passiert nichts weiter, als dass sie dann nicht mehr in der Liste steht.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2019)

Das ist klar, wenn du sie deinstallierst ist sie solange weg bis du das System neu startest oder auf Hardware suchen klickst. Es ging mir nur darum das sie mal deinstalliert wird und sie vielleicht dann ggf. richtig erkannt wird.


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

OkayHm, also eher zurückschicken/umtauschen? Bzw. höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwas mit der SSD nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Juli 2019)

Konntest du in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht noch weiter runterscrollen?Da war nix mehr?


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

Oh, doch da steht noch wasDatenträger 1 - nicht zugeordnet, GB-Zahl sollte passenSekunde, ich schicke nen Screenshot. Oh mann..

Edit: Hier der Screenshot: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was muss ich jetzt tun?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2019)

Mit rechts rein klicken und ein Buchstabe zuteilen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Juli 2019)

Festplatte initialisieren unter Windows
Initialisieren
Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben
Partitionieren bzw. formatieren

Ich dachte mir schon das sowas passiert ist,kann immer mal im eifer des Gefechts vorkommen.
Denn sonst hätte Windows die Platte woanders garnicht erkannt


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich rechts reinclicke, kann ich folgendes tun: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist denn besser, MBR oder GPT?


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Juli 2019)

Du musst links klicken auf das Datenträger Symbol.Mit der rechten Maustaste
MBR bzw. GPT ist der partitionsstil der Festplatte.GPT ist halt bei UEFI Systemen üblich und auch für große Festplatten Pflicht.
GPT oder MBR: Unterschiede zwischen GPT und MBR - EaseUS


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2019)

Mir ist letztens was komisches passiert.

Hatte meine Seagate HDD ausgebaut und an dessen Datenkabel meine neuen Samsung 860 SSD dran abgeschlossen. Dann ist mir bekannt das das Laufwerk wie hier auf dem Bild zu sehen ist neu eingebunden und ein Laufwerksbuchstabe vergeben werden muss. Laufwerk wurde dann auch im Explorer mit gelistet und alle war gut. Ich konnte sogar mittels Samsung Magician ein Benchmark laufen lassen und egal ob HWMonitor usw. überall wurde sie auch richtig angezeigt.

In einem Thema von hier ging es um den AS SSD Benchmark und dort wurde nicht meine neue Samsung 860 EVO angezeigt sondern immer noch meine alte Seagate.  Im Gerätemanager war auch dann zu sehen das auch dort immer noch die Seagate dabei war und nicht die neue Samsung. Nachdem ich die Samsung bzw. die Seagate die ja noch gelistet war deinstallierte und das System neu startete wurde sie neu aufgenommen und dann passte auch alles.

Irgendwie wurde sie falsch erkannt da ich nur die Laufwerke am selben Port ausgetauscht hatte.

*EDIT: *Du musst auf "Neues einfaches Volumen..." gehen und dort einfach alles weiter klicken und beim Laufwerksbuchstaben kannst du auch eines deiner Wahl auswählen. Du kannst dein Laufwerk dort auch einen eigenen Namen geben.


----------



## Nightbreeze (30. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!  Die SSD ist nun formatiert und läuft!


----------

